# Need info about Aloe Vera Juice



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

How much do you drink? Does it have any side effects on body or IBS? I heard it could be like a laxative??? Can you drink it if you take any prescription meds?Thanks,Tania


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

hi there, i have been talking aloe juice now for almost a month. It has worked wonders for me. All the ppis quite working so i gave up on then till i see a new gi doc. I havent noticed it causing any laxative effects. I take 2 shot glasses a day, one in am and one in pm and then if i need it throughout the day. It has an odd sour/tart taste but you get use to it. as far as interacting with other meds im honestly not sure i dont take anything right now. i didnt notice any side effects or problems with ibs. i didnt notice it caused a little gas pressure in my chest for a few minutes after i took it but that stopped after a few days. I might have just swallowed to much air. i also take a bunch of other supplements/herbs. I hope this is helpful to you.


----------



## Chezzy (Oct 12, 2003)

I've just started taking Aloe Vera, says on the bottle 3tablespoons a day. One of the most disgusting things I have ever tasted. It's s'posed to purify everything it passes through..liver etc. We'll see


----------



## lauriejohnson (Jan 21, 2001)

I too have just started taking Aloe Vera juice. Not the slimey drink I expected, but pretty nasty just the same! I had went to the health food store intending to get the capsuls, so I wouldn't have to taste anything, but the lady that helped me recommended the liquid, as some of the capsuls she said can work as a laxative...something I don't want or need! So far so good!


----------

